# 75 Years Ago Today



## 911 (Sep 2, 2020)

It has been 75 years ago today when General MacArthur signed the treaty with Japan to end WWII. Such a glorious day for the world and the healing could begin. My mother and father talked about this day and the war on several different occasions. The memorable photo tells it all:


----------



## 911 (Sep 2, 2020)

There have been several shows on TV this week, primarily on the History Channel depicting scenes from WWII and then also some interviews with the heroes from that war that are still living. 

I have made it a point that if I see anyone with a cap reading "WWII Veteran" I will walk up to them and thank them for their service hoping that it will lead to a conversation about what part they may have played in the war. After all, this was the biggest war in out lifetime. 

Most have been very gracious and eager to talk. I am a believer in the fact that talking helps to heal the soul and some of these guys have some very good stories that they carry with them. I was able to even speak with an Army nurse that was stationed in Hawaii the morning of December 7, 1941. She had so much to tell me that I ended up taking her to lunch so that we could finish our conversation. After the war, she didn't want to be a nurse anymore. She had enough of what she was doing as a nurse, so she went back to college and became a school teacher. She articulated some very interesting stories about her job and then about December 7th.


----------



## rgp (Sep 5, 2020)

Anyone heard of the documentary / docudrama ........ Apocalypse 45 ? Suppose to be an old found John Ford film, about the last days of WWll in the Pacific ? Cannot find anything on it, just thought some of you research brainy-acts might know ?

It is said to be very good, and much of it never before seen ?


----------

